# What to Do with Worn-out Files



## Dave10 (May 29, 2012)

I inherited a bunch of old files from my dad, but they're pretty worn out. If I can't find a way to renew them to usefulness, how does one dispose of old worn-out woodworking files?

Thanks,
Dave


----------



## Sawkerf (Dec 31, 2009)

Scrap metal prices are really good right now - or you could sell them to a knife maker.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

I've heard soaking them in muratic acid renews them. Of course you need to be very careful using acid wearing goggles rubber gloves and a respirator and it's know to create rust on any other near by metal tools etc. I"ve never tried this myself but it's worth a try rather than scraping them.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

You can get them resharpened by sending them out or get the
stuff to do it yourself. This is probably more appropriate for
fine specialty files than the common abused old files.

You can make lathe scrapers from them if turning interests
you. The steel in files is very good.


----------



## Elizabeth (Oct 17, 2009)

Yup, a woodworking friend of mine makes custom shaped lathe tools out of old files.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Ditto what Loren and Elizabeth said about the lathe tools.

Some one, here, cautioned me about lathe tools made from files can be brittle and might scatter if a major "catch" occurs while turning. So far I've been lucky, I guess.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

I've also seen some plane irons made from old files. Antique store down the road has a handful of old files made into lathe tools.

Skip the Muratic Acid BS. Use a vinegar soak. It will sharpened them up, and is a lot safe to use than something designed to clean off concrete…


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

I though that ya used phosphoric acid. I've wondered about this issue too. Wish somebody who has done it would chime in.
Bill


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

I delete my old files.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Hey Bill 
here's another thread on the subject from folks that have renewed there files, reading down the comments it looks like 
vinegar is a safer way to go gather than the "muratic acid BS"

http://www.sawmillcreek.org/archive/index.php/t-166743.html?s=3a44a5fc6fafed396856ba94764152d6


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

I knew a luthier who had both sent out and acid-sharpened
his files himself. He said it was not cheap to do but it 
extended the useful life of the files. You may want to 
consider that luthier files are both not cheap and receive
very focused wear.


----------



## MonteCristo (May 29, 2012)

Can't see cleaning files unless they are expensive ones that are just dirty (which shouldn't be happening to an expensive file !). If you look at a file with a 5x magnifer and can see the edges are dull, like others are saying I'd switch to using it as a scraper.


----------



## mtenterprises (Jan 10, 2011)

Jim, very interesting site you posted. Time for some experimentation.
MIKE


----------



## bobsmyuncle (Jan 12, 2011)

There is a company that will acid sharpen files for not much money. They claim even new files will come out sharper. It's been a while since I sent a bunch in, but they used to do the first couple for free. They will not sharpen any beyond repair and only return them if you ask (to save return shipping charges).

I recommend them:
http://www.boggstool.com/


----------



## woodworkerscott (Sep 12, 2010)

Boggs Tool & File Sharpening has a great rep. You might try them. 
If the teeth are pretty rolled or flat, then yeah, it's over as a file. The recommendations of using them for other tools is the best bet. 
Selling them or any metal as scrap metal is not worth your time and gas unless you have a truck load of metal.


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

So the question continues????
Do I find a local horse, get some citric, some vinegar, or go for muriatic in the neighbor's yard?
Bill


----------



## mtenterprises (Jan 10, 2011)

I have an aged gallon of apple cider mother in the basement I think I might give this a try in the next few days. For those who don'y know what mother is, it's 100% PURE Viniger, no water added. Over the years I've had this stuff eat through plastic jugs and metal lids. Glass is the only thing that will contain it.
MIKE


----------



## SteveMI (May 19, 2009)

I've wanted to upgrade my generic files to some that had a bit of quality. For the past couple months I went to some flea markets and yard sales picking up some established brand names. Now I have about 10 of differing types that I plan to send to the Boggs sharpen service on them. I've heard of people sending brand new brand name files to them prior to ever using them.

I'll take before and after pictures, then post when they return.

Steve.


----------



## whitewulf (May 11, 2010)

You must clean them very carefully(do not wirebrush) before using any acid, I have used Vinegar, takes a little longer, may be safer.

have sandblasted old rasps, works just fine, but ruins fine files


----------



## Dave10 (May 29, 2012)

I'm going to try the vinegar. Sounds very safe and cheap. Thanks!


----------



## OldSneelock (Jan 22, 2012)

I stumbled on this thread a few days ago and since I'm frugal I try to buy cheap and and use up everything down to the last little bit.
In my search for answers to life's questions I found a couple for bringing files back from the dead.
Here are some links to my preferred solutions.





This one is on my Youtube channel:

This one is a thread on another forum 
http://swingleydev.com/archive/get.php?message_id=206256#message

Note: Use citric, acetic, or sulfuric acid (drain cleaner - check the label) at about 10% or less concentration. With the sulfuric until you know what you're doing check the files every 15 minutes or so. It works much quicker than the citric and acetic. Don't use muriatic/hydrochloric acid on steel. Especially high carbon spring or tool steel. It will cause hydrogen embrittlement and cracking.


----------



## TeamTurpin (Oct 3, 2012)

I'd donate them to the nearest prison. Inmates would appreciate new files, whatever condition they're in.


----------

